# driving to greenwich?



## ThePony (27 August 2012)

Now, this might be the most stupid idea ever, but bear with me!

Have just got tix for both DR sessions on tues 4th (yay!), but the train is coming in at around £250 for us both which is rather scary, the day would start at 9am and finish at 7.15pm too so with the just over 3.5 hours train and tube that is pretty intense (with ponies before and after!). So, thinking of driving it instead, either all the way there and seeing if I can book an NCP space near in advance (can you do that?), or drive alot of the way in, park up and tube/river boat the rest. Google has us cross the river at Vauxhaull bridge so might abandon the car there and make our own way for the rest? Scratch that, we'll tube the rest, just seen the boat prices!!

Thoughts please!


----------



## spider (27 August 2012)

Where are you coming from? I would drive to a tube station that is near the end of one of the tube lines. round here it would be amersham, uxbridge or ruislip. You should get a free tube travelcard with your ticket and the parking will be much cheaper and easier. eg. Amersham is £5 for all day. Remember if you drive into central London you have to pay the congestion charge as well and anywhere inside the M25 is going to have bad rush hour traffic on a weekday.


----------



## ThePony (27 August 2012)

Coming in on the M4, so far west. Shall find a tube map!


----------



## Josie Joe (27 August 2012)

I drove to SE London for the x-country, parked up close to Greenwich park and walked.  It was dead easy, very quiet and incredibly quick although a friend did get me a street parking pass for the street where they live in Lewisham.  However, you can look on websites like parkatmyhouse.co.uk (or something like that) plus local NCPs.  However, we were coming from East Anglia so it was nearer than you although I did drive up the A20 to avoid the zil lanes.  However, I am aware that lots of Londoners went away to avoid the Olympics which is probably why it was so quiet - not sure it is the same for the Paralympics so traffic may be back to normal.  From your end, would depend more on the M25 than it did for me.  Enjoy!


----------



## acw295 (27 August 2012)

Are you looking at Games ticket train fares or normal ones?

Only as friend of mine paid £90 return from Truro to paralympics! So unless you are further than that should be cheaper than £125 each?


----------



## Supertrooper (27 August 2012)

My friend drove on the individual dressage day. She's disabled and would of struggled on tubes etc. She said it was very hairy and she's a good driver xx


----------



## dieseldog (27 August 2012)

I drove down the M4 and parked at Hounslow west - cost £4.50 for the day, about 10 mins from M4, and it took about an hour to get to Greenwich - was really easy. No congestion charge to worry about either.


----------



## HazyXmas (27 August 2012)

I've been wondering about this as we've got tickets for Sunday & the trains from our local station don't start running on Sundays until about 7.30am which won't get us there for the 9am start :-(

You'd have thought someone would have thought about these things?

I'm contemplating driving to Amersham, how long would it take from there & does anyone know the best route?

Many thanks.


----------



## spider (27 August 2012)

hazy xmas - I'm going on Sunday too and will be going from Amersham. Haven't looked at train times yet. I think the parking may be free on Sundays. When we went before we changed from the metropolitan line to the jubilee line at Finchley Road. (meant we got a seat and avoided crowds at Baker St.) Then we got off at Canary Wharf and got the Docklands Light Railway to Greenwich. It took 90 minutes but I usually allow at least 2hrs for cross London journeys to be on the safe side.


----------



## HazyXmas (27 August 2012)

Thank you Spider, that sounds gr8


----------



## spider (27 August 2012)

First Met line train on Sunday 6.32am From Amersham. Next one 7.17am.


----------



## ThePony (28 August 2012)

acw295 said:



			Are you looking at Games ticket train fares or normal ones?

Only as friend of mine paid £90 return from Truro to paralympics! So unless you are further than that should be cheaper than £125 each?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know there were different tickets? Just looking on trainline. We're only 1hr 20 from london on a direct line, but would be travelling at peak time, boo!

dieseldog - that sounds brilliant, shall consult the map and head that way!!


----------



## Amy& (28 August 2012)

ThePony said:



			Didn't know there were different tickets? Just looking on trainline. We're only 1hr 20 from london on a direct line, but would be travelling at peak time, boo!

dieseldog - that sounds brilliant, shall consult the map and head that way!!
		
Click to expand...

There is a website just for ticket holders with cheaper train tickets. Should be details with your tickets or I'm sure you can find it on the london 2012 website.


----------



## blueheron (28 August 2012)

If anyone knows of an NCP or other multistorey near Greenwich that would be great.

I'm coming up in a car with 2 friends for the Tuesday 4th afternoon session, one came off her horse last week though.. she's got an ankle and arm in plaster!!  So we're trying to find the closest place to park, for her comfort. She's adament she's still coming


----------



## tiggs (28 August 2012)

This is the website for booking train tickets to the games. They are much cheaper than normal and you can travel at any time.
http://www.nationalrailgamestravel.co.uk/


----------



## acw295 (29 August 2012)

ThePony said:



			Didn't know there were different tickets? Just looking on trainline. We're only 1hr 20 from london on a direct line, but would be travelling at peak time, boo!

dieseldog - that sounds brilliant, shall consult the map and head that way!!
		
Click to expand...

That's why you are being quoted so much then!

Olympic/Para train fares are available here for ticket holders http://www.nationalrailgamestravel.co.uk/ 

I Paid £13.80 for Olympic travel - normal fare from my station would have been £45! Big difference. Check the fare here. I would do train everytime, it was so easy.


----------

